# Easter exchange chi info.......



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahua People username -

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


* Just wanted to say thanks to Wahmom for the questions she came up with I took a few things out so hope you dont mind...*


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> Your Chihuahua People username - rachellauren
> 
> Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - *Macy & Jordan*
> 
> ...


thanks for organizing this we can't wait!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahua People username - Brodysmom

Chihuahuas(s) Name - Brody

boy or a girl - Boy

Age (years and months) - 1 1/2 years

Measurements - 5 pounds, 11 inches long, 12 inch chest, 8 inch neck

Size of clothing - Usually XS, depends on maker. Sometimes S.

Favorites - Loves balls. Especially likes very small squeaky ones which I find in the cat section. Also likes small toys that squeak or make noise.

favorite colors - Any.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Not particular! He loves everything!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - PHOEBEDOG

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - CHARLIE

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - BOY

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 7 MONTHS

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 8LB!! 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - I'D SAY MEDIUM

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - DOESN'T REALLY WEAR CLOTHING AS FOR TOYS ANYTHING HE CAN CHEW ON LOL

Chihuahuas favorite colors - ??

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - DOESN'T WANT CLOTHING. HE WOULD LIKE A NEW HARNESS THOUGH 

Your Chihuahua People username - PHOEBEDOG

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - PHOEBE (SHE'S A PUG)

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - GIRL

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 yr 4 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - SHE'S CHUBBY LOL 17.6lb

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - ANY

Chihuahuas favorite colors - ??

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - PHOEBE LOVES EVERTHING ESPECIALLY CHOCOLATE (SHE'S LIKE ME LOL) SHE DESN'T REALLY LIKE THE TYPICAL DOG TREATS


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

chihuahua user name-amandagalway
chis name-----bianca
boy or girl-----girl
colour-----white/caramel
age-----2 and a bit
size-----sm-med
mesurements-- neck-10- tummy 14/1/2- lenght 12 all inches!
clothes anything except pink, she has loads tnx
loves---- bully sticks, texas toothpicks, any toys but not small balls
dislikes--- doggy chocolate

i hope you will have as much fun as we will picking out stuff


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - pigeonsheep

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - dexter

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year 6 months 2 days :daisy:

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - weight 8.8lbs neck 10 chest 14 length 13

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
commonly buy small
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
fav snacks...LOL come on! vitalife, bullysticks, carvers chicken. any ball type plush, skineez, wubba!
Chihuahuas favorite colors - he looks good in red and whatever matches his coat colors!

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE no rawhide of any kind. beefhide and porkhide is acceptable  and nothing with #red40. thanks so much secretbunny! :albino:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thought I would add info about my 3 but obviously its a bit different.

*Your Chihuahua People Username ~* Pinkchi
*Your Rabbits Names ~* Tinkerbell, Tiger & Tilly
*Are Your Rabbits Male Or Female? ~* 1 Male (Tiger) & 2 Female
*Your Rabbits Age ~* Tink & Tig are 9mths and Tilly about 1yr
*Your Rabbits Weight/Size ~* Tink 1.45 KG, Tiger 1.6 KG & Tilly 1.8 KG, all 3 are small rabbits
*Rabbits Favorite Toys, Snacks ~* Not fussy will eat anything, Love toys especially those that are edible,Tilly will play with anything
*Rabbits favorite colors ~* Pink of course!
*Anything Extra I Want My Gift Exchange Pal To Know About My Rabbits ~* Tink & Tiger are brother and sister, Tilly was from a rescue. They like to lick their beds, love to snuggle, have a small collection of soft rabbit toys and a few from whinnie the poo, and Tiger thinks he is a girl :lol:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Your Chihuahua People username -
> 
> Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lola Ava and Quark
> 
> ...


what a good idea  i think i just want to enter Lola though..


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

:daisy:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Your Chihuahua People username - Kioana

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Jasper ,Pj, Justice 

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Jasper (M) PJ(M) Justice (F)

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - Jasper and Justice -4yrs PJ-5yrs

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - not sure they aren't with me sorry 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Justice and jasper wear a S Pj wears a xs

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

They aren't picky they eat jsut about everything lol 

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

again they aren't picky 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -

nope mine are pretty much easy to buy for lol


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

chi ppl username - smallbeats_m_all

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -tonka & bungee

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -tonka boy & bungee girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -Tonks-4.6yrs & Bunge-2.2yrs

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - tonka-6lbs 
-height 28cm,(11in)
-length 27cm,(11in)
-neck(collar) 27cm(11in)
-girth 36cm(14in)
bungee - 5lbs
-height-22cm(9in)
-length-25cm(10in)
-neck(collar)-23cm(9in)
-girth 34cm,(13in)
Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
well if were talking chi made clothes, tonka is M and bungee is a S.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
toys- tonka- stuffies(same size as him!)
bungee- small noise makers or squeaker stuffies.. anything she can carry in her mouth and makes a noise! 

snacks- anything good!
bully sticks
clothes-athletic- luv cute t-shirts!

Chihuahuas favorite colors -bungee- purple
tonks- green

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -tonka has a sensitive stomach- pls avoid anything too high in preservatives or ill have a poo and puke nightmare! tnx


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

our Chihuahua People username - I<3Gizmo

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Evian (Pomeranian) and Mousse (chi)

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Evian is a girl and Mousse is a boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - Evian is 4 years old, Mousse is a little under a month old 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Evian is 7 pounds ,(*Update*) Mousse is 21oz

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - M for evian and XS for mousse 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - They arent picky with toys or snacks, Evian likes shirts or dresses, and Mousse I want sweaters and tshirts

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Lavender for Evian, and Baby Blue for Mousse

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - elaina

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Tootise and Minnie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - both girls

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - they'll be 2 on March 18 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -Minnie: 5 pounds, length - 11 inches, chest - 13 inches, neck - 9inches
Tootise 8 3/4 pounds, length-12 1/2 inches, chest-16inches-neck-10 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
minnie xs or s depending on clothes Tootsie usually small but 
sometimes medium depending on clothes
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - no treats due to allergies, 
nothing latex cause tootsie will
chew it in less than a minute 


Chihuahuas favorite colors -anything but pink cause they have so much pink

:bunny:




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -wahmom

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Peanut

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -5-6 yrs

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight 6lbs., Height 9", Length 14", Neck 10" and Chest Size 14" ) 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys- Zanies Teensy Teddys-green, Snacks- Original Jerky Treats, Clothing style -vests,dresses,coats

Chihuahuas favorite colors -Cheetah or leopard prints

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - She's waaay too picky!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -wahmom

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Izzy

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -3 yrs

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight 8 lbs, Height 10", Length 12", Neck 11 1/2" and Chest Size 16") -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - medium

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys-anything, Snacks-anything soft, Clothing style -vests or T-shirts

Chihuahuas favorite colors -purple

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Izzy's my Chiwhopper!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -wahmom

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Cricket

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -2 yrs

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight 7 1/2 lbs, Height 9", Length 11", Neck 11" and Chest Size 15") -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) small-medium

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys anything, Snacks soft, Clothing style T-shirts or vests

Chihuahuas favorite colors -Rocker Girl-(zebra stripe & pink)

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Cricket isn't very girly,she's my tomboy!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -wahmom

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Honey

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 yrs

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight 7 lbs, Height 8 1/2", Length 11", Neck 9" and Chest Size 13") -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys- small things she can carry around, Snacks-soft, Clothing style -harness vests,dresses, T-shirts

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Blue

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Honey is my helper-a VERY nosy girl!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -wahmom

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Parfait

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 yr

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight-5lbs, Height-10", Length-12", Neck-9" and Chest Size-14") -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys-anything that she can fling around and squeek, Snacks-any thing, Clothing style -T-shirts,vests,dresses

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -Parfait is still learning what she likes but so far she isn't picky!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Your Chihuahua People username -hdynad
> 
> Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Jack, Jill, & Phoebe
> 
> ...



this should do it!!!!

thanks,
Darla


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - *Princess*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Elise

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1year 2months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Neck - 11inch...Chest - 15/16inch...Length - 14inch

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
it varies so i go on measurements. if you need a bit of help email appleblossom and she can ask me 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - any clothing, i have lots lol. i like nopisy toys and soft toys that sqeak. i like to try new snacks too 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Yellow. Pink. Red. Black

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - anything and everything will be welcomed  xx



Your Chihuahua People username - *Princess*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Tinkerbell

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2years 4months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Neck - 11inch...Chest - 18inch...Length - 16inch

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
again i go on measurements

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - anything, nothing too hard to chew though coz i got a bad jaw 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - PINK!!!!. Red. anything gorgeous 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -anything and everything will be welcomed  xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - *TLI*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - *Lexie, Chance, Gia & Jade.*

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - 

*Lexie: Girl

Chance: Boy

Gia: Girl

Jade: Girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

*Lexie: 3 years old.

Chance: 2 1/2 years old.

Gia: 2 years old.

Jade: 1 year old.*

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

*Lexie: 3 lbs., Height 7", Length 7.5", Neck 7.5", Chest 11".

Chance: 4 lbs., Height 8", Length 8.5", Neck 8.5", Chest 12".

Gia: 2.6 lbs., Height 6", Length 6.5", Neck 6.5", Chest 11".

Jade: Under 2 lbs., Height 5", Length 5.5", Neck 4.5", Chest 8.5".*

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

*Lexie: XS (Depends on the item of clothing. Sometime she wears an XXS. Best to go by measurements.)

Chance: XS (Best to go by measurements.)

Gia: XS (Depends on the item of clothing. Sometime she wears an XXS. Best to go by measurements.)

Jade: XXS*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - 

*They all like 2 to 3" toys that they can carry around in their mouth. Lexie loves balls, and they all love Skineez.

No snacks/treats of any kind, please. They are all on a special diet. 

No specific clothes style. None of them like things real tight*.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - *N/A Any color is fine.*

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -

*No food or treat items, please. *


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> Your Chihuahua People username - Bella Luna
> 
> Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Bella Luna (Bella for short)
> 
> ...


YAY! I can't wait to go shopping!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - Lou_lou

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Baby and Perry

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -Baby is a girl and Perry is a boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - baby is 3 years 7months and perry is 8 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements Baby - 5lbs, neck 8 inches, chest 13 inches, length 9 inches
Perry - 5lbs, neck 8 inches, chest 13 inches, length 8 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - i would say they both are a small 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys- soft toys with squeakers, they love all treats 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - all colours

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - baby is scared of balls lol they both travel a lot to shows and we are getting a new house and they will have there own bedroom so anything that could go in there (blanket, toy box ect)


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

Your Chihuahua People username - chloeschihuahau

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Pixie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2months 1 week

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 6inches, 10inches, 6inches, 8 inches.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - XS (9week old puppy)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - teady/soft small squeeky toys. very girly and glitzy/ glamour.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - PINK PINK PINK ,red, purple.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - pixie doesnt really like food treats.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Your Chihuahua People username - QUIGLEY'S MOM

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - QUIGLEY

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - BOY

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 4 MONTHS 1 WEEK

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 1.5 LBS, LENGTH 7", NECK 6", CHEST 8"

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -XXXS (I have not been able to find a shirt small enough for him. He still wears socks I fashion for him.) Soft not too itchy.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -Loves soft toys bigger then he is (not hard to do) but not too heavy As long as he can get his mouth around a part of it to carry or pull it. He love small chew bones or rawhides. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - bright colors for toys, browns and tans for cloths. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - He eats most any dog treat that can be broken up in small pieces. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahua People username - POOKYPEDS

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - MAX

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - BOY

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 15 YEARS OLD

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Max is a mix, so he is bigger than most!
Weight - 28 POUNDS
Length -20 INCHES
Neck -14 INCHES
Chest - 23 INCHES 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) 
Max is a mix so he wears an XL or even an XXL 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Toys -STUFFED PLUSH DOGGY
Snacks - PUP-PERONI or WELLNESS PURE REWARDS TREATS (he is on a limited diet)
Clothing style - T-SHIRT

Chihuahuas favorite colors - ANY COLOR

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - MAX USUALLY DOESN'T PLAY WITH TOYS OTHER THAN HIS "BABY" THAT HE ALREADY HAS, AND HE IS ON A DIET OF LIMITED FOODS, SO THE ABOVE MENTIONED TREATS IS ALL HE CAN HAVE.

WHAT MAX DOES LIKE ARE BLANKETS. 

HE COULD ALSO USE A NEW HARNESS AND LEASH SET.

ANYTHING AT ALL IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahua People username - POOKYPEDS

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - PEDRO

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - BOY

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 5 YEARS OLD

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Weight - 8 POUNDS
Length - 12 INCHES
Neck - 10.5 INCHES
Chest - 15.5 INCHES

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - M

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - 
Toys - PINK PLUSH STUFFED DOGGIES, PIGGIES, WHATEVER (he's got a pink fetish going on!)
Snacks -PUP-PERONI & WELLNESS PURE REWARDS TREATS (he's on a limited diet)
Clothing style - T-SHIRTS

Chihuahuas favorite colors - ANY COLOR 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
PEDRO IS ON A LIMITED DIET, SO ONLY THE TREATS MENTIONED HE CAN EAT.
HE COULD USE A NEW HARNESS AND LEASH.
ANYTHING AT ALL IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Your Chihuahua People username -TinyGiant

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Pepper, my pom

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -Girl or tomboy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -Just a wee lass, 8 weeks old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Too tiny for anything and way too much fur

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -The smallest infinity because everything is too big.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -She likes to chew on our socks, no clothes, and any snacks have to thin and tiny and able to break easy.

Chihuahuas favorite colors -Pink, but of course

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -Just no clothes but I love snacks and toys and anything useful :hello1:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - Jan896

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Chico

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 yr. 3 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Weight- 9lbs (fat chi- he is overweight)
Height - 8"
Length- base of neck to base of tail- 11"
Neck Size- 11"
Chest size- measurement taken around chest, behind front legs- 17"

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Medium 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - He loves Bully Sticks :love7: and toys shaped like squeeky furry animals and balls, balls, balls..skineez...

Chihuahuas favorite colors - any 'Boy colors', doesn't like Purple or Pink :tongue9:

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - He loves playing fetch with the little tennis balls (the big tennis balls he can't handle)...


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username -BKBUNNY

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Toby

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -1 year

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -anything that squeeks

Chihuahuas favorite colors any


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username -BKBUNNY

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Macy

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -7 Months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - any

Chihuahuas favorite colors..... any


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

users names: honebee
chi's names : max and daziy
sex: boy and girl
age: 2 yr 6months
size: max 8lb neck-11" chest-16" length-12" height-9.5"
size: daizy 5lb. neck-9" chest-12" length-9" height-9" 
clothing size: daizy sm, max don't wear any
fav toys, snacks: vanilla waffers, very small balls(like kitten sized)
fav colors: any
max don't wear clothes all that much and he doesn't really play with toys. he would rather you rub his belly all day. he likes to bark.  daizy is a daddy's girl and thinks she a princess


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - RubiaYour Chihuahuas(s) Name -Rico Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - BOY

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 years 2 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - about 4.8 lbs...over 2 kg. 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -SmallChihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -He likes grain free mostly-treats and snacks, likes balls, squeeky things-whatever..he wears sweaters and a coat when it is cold...doesn't wear a collar...not very fussy..
Chihuahuas favorite colors - I think that he is somewhat colour-blind LOL..
Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Your Chihuahua People username - Ms Madison
> 
> Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Madison
> 
> ...


put my answers in the above


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahua People username -appleblossom

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Friday

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -10 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
...neck 8 1/2...chest 11 1/2 length 10 inches (all measurements are about a 1/2 size bigger

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - xsmall

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - loves wellness treats, old mother hubbard treats, 3 dog bakery treats, loves plush squeeky toys, loves blakets & beds

Chihuahuas favorite colors - looks great in any color

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
please no rawhide or latex toys


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Your Chihuahua People username - Deme

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Jake

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 8 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements - Weight- 7lb approx, Length - 11", Neck - 10" and Chest Size - 14.5" (I new he was getting big )

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys - Soft and squeaky doesn't like much else, Snacks - likes Beef Jerky, would love to try Bully Sticks but doesn't like hard biscuits. Clothing style - Anything that looks cool.... 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Likes Blue but he says doesn't mind

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Doesn't like balls, looks at them and walks away.. unless they are soft and squishy and make a squeak...


----------

